# What are you favorite "furry" movies?



## Martlie (Dec 21, 2011)

What are your favorite movies that you associate as "furry" or primarily animal-related? Whether it is animated, live action, funny, serious - let's just hear your favorites!


----------



## Cult (Dec 23, 2011)

101 Dalmatians, Gojira, The Wolf Man, The Secret of NIMH, Animal Farm, The Magical Mystery Tour (I swear it's those animal outfits), Lilo & Stitch, Madagascar, The Emporer's New Groove, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, and Planet of the Apes (The original not the putrid remake).


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 24, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 1 and 2 and The Great Mouse Detective.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

Uhmm........


I enjoy them all equally I suppose.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 24, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Annabelle's Wish.

Because just look at that. ;~;  So fucking CUTE.  And such a sweet story...


----------



## Cult (Dec 24, 2011)

Lunar said:


> Fuck yeah, Annabelle's Wish.
> 
> Because just look at that. ;~;  So fucking CUTE.  And such a sweet story...



Never heard of it.


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 24, 2011)

My favorites are all the ones I use for my music videos.
Spirit:Stallion of the Cimarron, Black Beauty, Balto, Bolt, Beauty and the Beast and the list goes on foreeeverrrrr


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 25, 2011)

As far as high caliber movies that I would without a doubt put in my top 10 I'd have to say Fantastic Mr. Fox.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 25, 2011)

The Lion King is pretty cool I guess.


----------



## morphology (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitter Lake. *:V*


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Kung Fu Panda 1 and 2...



Sickest Jack Black films ever.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 27, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Never heard of it.


Oh god, please look it up.  :<  You can find the whole movie on Youtube, and it's relatively short.  


kobuzero said:


> My favorites are all the ones I use for my music videos.
> Spirit:Stallion of the Cimarron, Black Beauty, Balto, Bolt, *Beauty and the Beast* and the list goes on foreeeverrrrr



Yes yes yes.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 27, 2011)

Watership Down and the Lion King since I was a wee lad. More recently: Fantastic Mr. Fox, Kung Fu Panda, Cats Don't Dance, and You Are Umasou.


----------

